

Hacked? Your paranoia is justified! - nickb
http://p1k3.com/2007/9/1

======
eru
"Bring your bike inside from the front porch, because I promise you some kid
with a hacksaw can take care of that cute little lock in about 30 seconds
flat."

Who needs a hacksaw - when he can pick locks.

